# show us your trailers…



## alecstilleyedye (22 Apr 2012)

here's mine, burley encore with optional buggy wheel adapter. used to carry a five year old and a one year old on a family ride today. the 'boot' is big enough for a track pump, among other things (coats, snacks, kitchen sink etc). kids love going in, and i never get so much space on the road from motorists as when i've got this behind my back wheel…


----------



## Lozatron (7 May 2012)

How does this compare, sizewise, with the 2-seater Cruzer? We are currently using one of these (have a 4 and a 2 year old) and it's utterly brilliant - it's removed about half of our family car trips...and the kids love it...*but* - can't get the bloody thing down the back alley into the back garden, so have to chain it to the bin out the front, which is most inconvenient!

With regards to boot size - one can easily fit in food for dinner, half a dozen bottles of wine and the kids coats with room to spare, as I know for a certainty...


----------



## ufkacbln (7 May 2012)

Carry Freedom on the Thorn Nomad












Radical Design Cyclone on the Street Machine:


----------



## Psycolist (24 May 2012)

Had a morning in the garden so had to load my trailer up to take the rubbish it to the local tip, thought I would take a pic and show the world while I was about it. The bike is my 'ute' as the ozzies would say. Its the same frame as my road bike but steel instead of alluminium, and of course has all the extras my other bike goes without, mudguards, carrier and when needed, panniers. Otherwise all the equipment, drive train, handlebars, forks etc are the same. I do run lower gearing on this bike, to acomodate the extra weight of the trailer. This is my ride in bad weather too.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 May 2012)

Here's my Bumper Transporter.

Once you get going you don't know it's there; if you forget it's there and go too fast it's prone to over turning....

It bends QR skewers (or maybe that's my lard-arse)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 May 2012)

Lozatron said:


> How does this compare, sizewise, with the 2-seater Cruzer? We are currently using one of these (have a 4 and a 2 year old) and it's utterly brilliant - it's removed about half of our family car trips...and the kids love it...*but* - can't get the bloody thing down the back alley into the back garden, so have to chain it to the bin out the front, which is most inconvenient!
> 
> With regards to boot size - one can easily fit in food for dinner, half a dozen bottles of wine and the kids coats with room to spare, as I know for a certainty...


don't know about size, but it does fold down to a decently small size, which might be useful, given your issue...


----------



## octobahn (31 May 2012)

I don't have pics handy but a use a Burley Travoy for errands and a Weehoo iGo to bike around town with my 5 year old. Both hitches attached to my Trek hybrid which makes my seat post look a bit busy.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

Will have to post up some up to date pics of jnr in his trailer (any excuse to post pics of the litt'lun)


----------



## octobahn (7 Jun 2012)

Tried to post a picture of the trailer but I don't have permission to do so.

It is some posting minimum I have to hit first?


----------



## okeydokey79 (7 Jun 2012)

Just brought a v.g.c.2nd hand halfords trail buggy, cant wait get it fitted to the mtb and take my little girl out in it, will take a pic when ive got her in it


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2012)

My Wildabeest


----------



## okeydokey79 (12 Jun 2012)

my little girl in the new form of transport!!!!!


----------



## adds21 (18 Jun 2012)

Here's mine!


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Jun 2012)

adds21 said:


> Here's mine!


That is mega. I pull a tagalong with a six yr old but cannot imagine hitching a trailer behind. How does it handle on corners/descents?


----------



## adds21 (24 Jun 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> That is mega. I pull a tagalong with a six yr old but cannot imagine hitching a trailer behind. How does it handle on corners/descents?


 
It's fine actually. Quite heavy obvously, but as long as you remember to take corners winder than normal, it's okay. We even managed a small amount of off-roading on the way there!

It's even more fun when it's connected to the tandem...


----------



## Psycolist (2 Jul 2012)

adds21 said:


> Here's mine!


 O.M.G. How big must you thighs be


----------



## Gareth (2 Jul 2012)

Here is an impressive bicycle trailer set up that I found on youtube: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlWZ-r3O_dA


----------



## Chris-H (7 Jul 2012)

Heres ours,had a dillema in that i needed to go shopping and had my littlun home with me that day whilst the mrs was at work,turned a few heads round town.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Heres ours,had a dillema in that i needed to go shopping and had my littlun home with me that day whilst the mrs was at work,turned a few heads round town.


 
Blimey mate, there's some fair old weight going on there.
How does it fare braking wise?


----------



## Chris-H (7 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey mate, there's some fair old weight going on there.
> How does it fare braking wise?


Well its a fairly old pic tbh mate,it was taken 4 days before xmas and i was off to get the xmas food,so it was a fair bit heavier on the way home,braking was'nt too bad as i did'nt have much energy to go fast anyway  15 mile round trip and it felt like 150 when i got home,felt good though.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Nov 2013)

I've bought a trailer! Have been threatening to get one for ages. My plan is to adapt it to carry my sons speedway bike, small dogs and other cargo. I decided to get a child trailer rather than a box trailer as I think it'll be easier to adapt it to carry the bike as I'll somehow prop the bike against the roof support and bunjee it, if that makes sense (may take a bit of fettlng before I get it properly sussed out)

Here it is £30 well spent I hope!


----------



## Puddles (2 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I've bought a trailer! Have been threatening to get one for ages. My plan is to adapt it to carry my sons speedway bike, small dogs and other cargo. I decided to get a child trailer rather than a box trailer as I think it'll be easier to adapt it to carry the bike as I'll somehow prop the bike against the roof support and bunjee it, if that makes sense (may take a bit of fettlng before I get it properly sussed out)
> 
> Here it is £30 well spent I hope!



Really pleased you found one!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I've bought a trailer! Have been threatening to get one for ages. My plan is to adapt it to carry my sons speedway bike, small dogs and other cargo. I decided to get a child trailer rather than a box trailer as I think it'll be easier to adapt it to carry the bike as I'll somehow prop the bike against the roof support and bunjee it, if that makes sense (may take a bit of fettlng before I get it properly sussed out)
> 
> Here it is £30 well spent I hope!




You can't complain for £30... bargain.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> Really pleased you found one!


OH was a bit puzzled about the purchase since none of our current children will fit in it and he has had a minor surgical procedure that should prevent the need for baby trailers! He's very relieved to learn it's being fettletd into a cargo/dog trailer!


----------



## Puddles (2 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> OH was a bit puzzled about the purchase since none of our current children will fit in it and he has had a minor surgical procedure that should prevent the need for baby trailers! He's very relieved to learn it's being fettletd into a cargo/dog trailer!




Bless him, you should have let him wonder for a while longer


----------



## Sara_H (2 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> Bless him, you should have let him wonder for a while longer


Well, I did actually initially claim I was pregnant, but since he'd been sent to the shop for diclofenac supplies only a few days earlier he was immediately suspicious.


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> OH was a bit puzzled about the purchase since none of our current children will fit in it and he has had a minor surgical procedure that should prevent the need for baby trailers! He's very relieved to learn it's being fettletd into a cargo/dog trailer!


You are not going to get a 40kg Labrador in that!


----------



## Sara_H (2 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> You are not going to get a 40kg Labrador in that!


LOL! You're right! It's my Mums very elderly cavalier king charles spaniel that 'll be getting a ride! The idiot Labrador can use his own four paws!


----------



## _aD (3 Nov 2013)

Stress testing my trailer. Why are you looking at me like that? Mum said she needed some sand, so I got some for her.

I managed the two and a half miles with 100kg including an almost-impossible climb. The trailer survived unscathed but I won't be trying it again!


----------



## GaryA (4 Nov 2013)

Here's mine with young 'un waiting for Tyne ferry for trip to Whitley bay...yes he's a big lad and yes its hard work this will be the last year using it
Revolution trailer bike; no complaints apart from some free play from new in hitch-probably inevitable.






His solo bike accident bump from the week before before


----------



## Psycolist (4 Nov 2013)

THE BEST TRAILER I'VE SEEN YET !


----------



## wisdom (21 Nov 2013)

Got this from a great guy on cc ready for the summer and my granddaughter


----------



## Pico Triano (15 Dec 2013)

This trailer still exists. We had a bell trailer for my daughter at one point. Before that I built a big wooden trailer that my oldest son rode in. I'd have to scan that one in from our album. A very old picture. Frighten contraption. Built it with a handsaw and a second hand drill my father-in-law gave me. I'll try to post it at some point.


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Apr 2014)

First serious ride of the hack bike paired with a new £40.00 ebay trailer. Loaded with at least 60kg of manure it handled quite well but i think i need to add a prop stand. Next for the big weekly shop (after i've hosed it down!)


----------

